# Wo gibt´s Gold?



## Dargrimm (25. Juni 2008)

Der Titel machts klar, ich brauch ein Pferd - doch wo find ich Gold? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kann einem gestrandetem Herr der Ringe Spieler in Hyborien weiterhelfen? 

Grüße 

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gann1 (25. Juni 2008)

Schon lustig, ein buffed.de Admin stellt ne Frage^^
Naja, kann dir auch nit weiterhelfen *Spam*
    Hf noch^^


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (25. Juni 2008)

hi ich glaub man kann ganz gut gold farmen indem du low level dungeons auf episch machst und die blauen items an andere spieler verkaufst.
ich wollt das auch so machen war bis jetzt aber zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (25. Juni 2008)

@Topic: Wäre nett zu wissen, was für eine Klasse du spielst. Bei Mitrapriester oder Tempest of Set würde ich sagen: AOE Grinden, dann bekommt man genug EXP und Gold. Bei den Meleeklassen würde ich auch eher auf Instanzen setzen. Ich habe in einer 6er-Gruppe im Heiligtum über 10 Silber gemacht und die Mobs waren nicht wirklich schwer. Wenn man ein entsprechend hohes Level hat, könnte man die Instanzen auch sicher solo machen (kommt aber wieder auf die Klasse an). Ansonsten sollte es auf deinem Level schon genug Dungeons geben, wo die Mobs auch ganz gut was liegen lassen.

PS: Lizard King schau doch mal bitte was die Homepage deines 'ungeschönten AoC-Reviews' über HDRO sagt. Ich glaube, dass weder HDRO noch AoC so eine Kritik verdienen. Bitte nicht hier antworten, sondern per PM wenns sein muss


----------



## Fr3ak3r (25. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Der Titel machts klar, ich brauch ein Pferd - doch wo find ich Gold?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



welchen level haste denn?
meinst du das normale anfangspferd, für 2g + 1g fürs reiten lernen?

falls ja, mit lvl40 wirste die sicher nicht beisammen haben, ich hatte das geld um 50-55 rum, wie die meisten spieler.
kann nur sagen, queste normal weiter, farm rohstoffe, die normalen rohstoffe sind recht wenig wert, kleinvieh macht aber auch mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für die seltenen gibts schon etwas mehr.


----------



## Flixl (25. Juni 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

ich würde sagen einfach weriter questen und zwischendurch bisschen farmen


----------



## Flixl (25. Juni 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Grizzla (25. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Der Titel machts klar, ich brauch ein Pferd - doch wo find ich Gold?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Questen , Instanzen oder mit Kollegen Quests in den Epischen Instanzen machen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Rohstoff-farmen kann man leider kein Geld machen da die Aktionshauspreise z.B. sehr niedrig sind.

Also wir machen die Instanzen auf Episch also z.B. die Pyramide in Stygien da (hab den Namen grad vergessen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort bekommt man als Lowlevel gut Gold.. wenn irgendwelche Bosse killen.. 

MfG Grizzla


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (25. Juni 2008)

ich bin lvl 58 Barbar (Mount) + 29 Assa & habe 22Gold gefarmt in knapp 4 Tage, aber werde mit AoC aufhören +DvD + Kasselzettel abgeben, wenn jemand interesse hat icq: 253321935


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (25. Juni 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> 1. Questen , Instanzen oder mit Kollegen Quests in den Epischen Instanzen machen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. dummes gelaber
2. siehe 1.
3. siehe 1.+2.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du 2. machst, machst du fix Gold.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (25. Juni 2008)

Hm, richtig schnell geht Gold derzeit nicht zu machen. 
Meine wege bisher: quests, Instanzen machen mit der Gilde und Bosse killen.  In Old Tarantia gibt es ich glaub 6 Villen Instanzen mit Täglich wiederholbaren quests, 1 mal alle 5 stunden kann man dort wiederholbare Quests machen die jeweils 10 Silber geben. Und die Gegner sind auf dem Selben level wie man selbst und droppen auch ganz gut Geld. (1 mal alle 5 stunden=Conan Tages Zyklus)
Die quests gibt es in der Armsman Taverne und vor den villen selber.
Und wenn man eine AE klasse spielt sollte man  sehen das man sich irgendwo nen Grindspott schnappt und massen an Monstern tötet. Das is aber so ne sache da diese Spotts von level Grindern genutzt werden und man dort auf nem PVP server schnell weg geganked wird.
Und sonst Craften. Ich habe schon ein paar Schwerter für level 70 absetzen können. Derzeit kann ich noch keine besseren Schwerter craften weil die Stadt erst noch weiter ausgebaut werden muss.
Mal sehen wie es mit weiterem Content etc aussieht. Zuerst hat es ja auch in WOW gedauert bis man an Gold Kam und jetzt isses wohl Inflationär. Genau wie in DAoC.


----------



## Donmo (25. Juni 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> In Old Tarantia gibt es ich glaub 6 Villen Instanzen mit Täglich wiederholbaren quests, 1 mal alle 5 stunden kann man dort wiederholbare Quests machen die jeweils 10 Silber geben. Und die Gegner sind auf dem Selben level wie man selbst und droppen auch ganz gut Geld. (1 mal alle 5 stunden=Conan Tages Zyklus)



Bis vor kurzem ließen sich die Villen auch durch das Bilden einer neuen Gruppe resetten. Aber vor ein paar Tagen ging das bei einem Gildenkollegen nicht mehr. War das Resetten nur ein Bug und wurde jetzt der 'Zyklus' auf 5 Stunden umgestellt?


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> woher weist du das goculein? ich dachte du hast aufgehört ^^



1. Weil das bei den meisten MMo(RPG)s so ist

2. Weil ich mich auch über AoC informiere

3. Ich heiße Gocu


----------



## Flixl (25. Juni 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Bornon (26. Juni 2008)

Wie verdiene ich mir Gold in AoC dürfte sehr sehr Spieler interessieren und es gibt massig Antworten.

Es kommt vor allem auf das an, was Du gerne machst!

1. Farmen:
Viele möglichst hohe Gegner killen, die schnell zu besiegen sind ... so sagen wir mal ca. 5 bis 7 Level unter Dir - droppen passabel Geld und Items, außerdem geben sie noch einiges an EP.
Oder, wie schon gesagt, versuche es in den kleineren Instanzen auf Episch (blaue Drops).

2. Sammeln
Such Dir eines der 3 Sammelgebiete aus und geh dort Rohstoffe farmen, entweder nachts um 2-5 Uhr oder im Gebiet Deiner Gildenstadt. Im ersten Fall sind kaum andere Sammler dort, da die pennen und im anderen Fall ist die Gesamtspielerzahl sowieso schon reduziert, da nicht jeder reinkommt.
Rohstoffe verkaufen sich prima im AH.
Die Gegner, die Dich beim Sammeln unterbrechen sind immer in Deinem Levelbereich, droppen was grünes (oder 2 weiße) bzw. Ressourcen (teilweise auch welche, die Du noch nicht sammeln kannst).

3. Instanzen
Hier sind Instanzen gemeint, die Du alleine spielst, die nur für Dich instanziert werden. Das bedeutet immer relativ gute Drops und bei den richtigen auch immer Gegner auf Deinem Level (siehe 2.),
z.B. die Villen im Reichenviertel von Tarantia. Sie sind mit Quest einmal am Tag zu spielen.

4. Verkaufe im AH
Die blauen Items kommen ins AH, die anderen zum Händler.
Rohstoffe verbrauchst Du selber oder auch ins AH bzw. tauscht Du gegen welche, die Du für Deine beiden Hauptberufe brauchst.

In diesem Sinne - hf & gl,
Bornon


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (26. Juni 2008)

wie gesagt 22Gold in knapp 4 Tagen nur durch Farmen von Craftitems gemacht.


----------



## Ost (26. Juni 2008)

Die einfachste Methode ist du suchst dir n Spot wo viele Leute viele Mobs prügeln. Da sammelste alles ein was die liegenlassen und rennst damit zum Händler und verkaufst alles.
Dabei gilt je höher die mobs desto mehr wert ist der Loot und lass Munition und Nahrungsmittel liegen die bringen beim Händler nix ein.

Hab das in Kheshatta gemacht bei 75+ mobs ein volles Inventar brachte mir da jedesmal so 5-8 Silber.

Nochn tipp nach dem lezten Patch haben die, die Taschen slots verdoppelt also nach Pferd und Reitkurs die 2g Tasche besorgen dann hat man doppeltes standard inventar da passt schon ordentlich was rein.

Bin jetzt lev. 75 hab zurzeit zwar nur 10g auf der hohen kannte, aber viel gold braucht man im moment eh nicht, hin und wieder mal n Rüssiteil kaufen und natürlich fleissig fürs Gildenkeep spenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist der Tipp mit Bossmobs im epischen modus farmen auch sehr gut, allerdings bringts im mom nicht viel ein, den wer kauft schon ein blaues lev 20 Item was mehr als 1s kostet dafür ist das spiel zu kurz draussen. Und Bosse jenseits lev. 50 sind auch mit über 70 Teilweise extrem hart und hauen einen locker weg besonders die Caster (was aber wohl noch buggy ist). Ini bosse zu machen bringt nix da dort die Items meist gebunden sind beim Looten.

Aber so Ausrüstung für Twinks oder Kumpels besorgen die gerade anfangen isses optimal.

So happy Farming...


----------



## Maugaran (26. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Der Titel machts klar, ich brauch ein Pferd - doch wo find ich Gold?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Farmgebiet heisst China ^^


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Ich mach mir da keinen Stress, irgendwann hat man das Geld halt zusammen. Ev. mal ab und an diese Villenruns (wenn man alle Villen macht hat man meiner Ansicht nach eh genug für einen Tag davon).


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Der Titel machts klar, ich brauch ein Pferd - doch wo find ich Gold?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Echt lustig was man in diesem Post so alles liest. Ich hab dir mal in ne PM reingeschrieben wie du schnell Kohle machen kannst. Für alle anderen die wissen wollen wies geht, mal ne Fleisaufgabe: Informiert Euch mal über "Teaching".

so long...


----------



## Tírze (26. Juni 2008)

ich hatte mit Lvl 44 mein mount. Ich habe mit dem PoM gegrindet und dazu noch ressourcen gesammelt/verkauft.


----------

